# Sochi(Russia)-capital of Winter Olympic Games 2014



## ruso malo (Jan 27, 2007)

Sochi(RUSSIA)


Сочи (Sochi) 









Sochi
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Sochi (Russian: Сочи, IPA: ['soʨɪ]) is a Russian resort city, situated in Krasnodar Krai just north of the southern Russian border. It sprawls along the shores of the Black Sea against the background of the snow-capped peaks of the Caucasus Mountains. At 147 km (91 mi), Greater Sochi is the longest city in Europe or the world [attribution needed], depending on the definition used. [1] As of the 2002 Census, it had a population of 328,809, down from 336,514 recorded in the 1989 Census. The city has been selected to host the XXII Olympic Winter Games in 2014.[2]


History
From the 6th to the 15th centuries the area successively belonged to the Christian kingdoms of Egrisi and Abkhazia who built a dozen churches within the city limits. The Christian settlements along the coast were destroyed by the invading Gokturks, Khazars, and other nomadic empires whose control of the region was slight. The northern wall of an 11th-century Byzantinesque basilica still stands in the district of Loo.

From the 15th century the coast was controlled by the local mountaineer clans, nominally under the sovereignty of the Ottoman Empire. It was ceded to Russia in 1829 as a result of the Russo-Turkish War.

In 1838, the fort of Alexandria, renamed Navaginsky a year later, was founded at the mouth of the Sochi river to protect the area from Circassian incursions. During the Crimean War the garrison was evacuated from Navaginsky in order to reinforce active forces. The fort was rebuilt in 1864 under the name of Dakhovsky, or Dakhovsky Posad (as it became known in 1874). In 1896, the settlement acquired its present name, derived from the local Sochi River. Town status was granted to Sochi in 1917.

From 1918 to 1919 the town and its environs saw sporadic armed clashes involving the Red Army, White movement forces and the Democratic Republic of Georgia. Sochi was established as a fashionable resort area in the years of the Soviet Union when Joseph Stalin had his favourite dacha built in the city; Stalin's study, complete with a wax statue of the leader, is now open to the public.[1]


The resort has a warm climate, averaging +7 °C (44.6 °F) in January and February, and boasts many sanatoria and mineral baths. There are also tea plantations, the most northerly in Europe. The permanent population is about 315,400 (2004) but thousands more arrive each summer, when the city is home to the annual film festival "Kinotavr" and the vacation place of Russian leaders. A UNESCO World Heritage Site, the Caucasian Biosphere Reserve, sprawls just north from the city.

Apart from the majestic Caucasus Mountains, pebbly and sand beaches, Sochi attracts vacation-goers with its subtropical vegetation, numerous parks, monuments, and extravagant Stalinist architecture. The local markets are made primarily of kiosks grouped together in areas with pavilions and more permanent larger structures. The city is served by the Adler-Sochi International Airport.






from photo.e-sochi.ru
















from allsochi.com








from fotoplenka.ru by cair








from tour4vip.ru








from fotoplenka.ru by scorp7mix









Simbol of Sochi-passenger terminal of sea port(1956) 75 m.
from fotoplenka.ru by prosvyan








from travel-sochi.ru








from sochi.pozitiv.ru








Otra maravilla de los años 50-estacion FFCC
from album.karelia.ru








from lensart.ru

A 70 km de la costa esta centro de esqui Karsnaya Polyana , donde van a pasar la mayoria de competiciones de Juegos Olimpicos
from resort-sochi.ru








from kraspol.ru

















Proecto de la futura villa olimpica


----------



## Kikab (Oct 9, 2005)

Comité Olímpico Internacional
119a. Sesión en Cd. de Guatemala
4 al 7 de Julio

APOYEMOS A SOCHI, RUSIA!!!!!


----------



## ruso malo (Jan 27, 2007)

Business-centr Olimpiyskiy
from propan-sochi.ru








from travel-sochi.ru








Winter teater 
























Hotel Zhemchyzhina(Perl)








Hotel Moskva








Sochi-Dagomys.Hotels complex Dagomys 








from propan-sochi.ru








Radisson SAS Lazurnaya hotel 









Hotel-complex & spa Ordzhenikidze -neoclassical palace-hotel build in 1930-50for the soviet elite
from feofanov.fizteh.ru
























from moreonlie.ru


----------



## sk (Dec 6, 2005)

very charming!


----------



## wolf18 (Dec 4, 2005)

beautiful place,it will successfully held the OLY game


----------



## coldstar (Jan 14, 2003)

ruso malo said:


> Sochi(RUSSIA)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


beautiful mountain!
indeed best choice for winter Olympics of 2014


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

From far away it looks like a Swiss town!


----------



## ruso malo (Jan 27, 2007)

Another stalinist hotels&spa(1930-1950 -s)

Hotel&spa Metallurg
from opcion-sochi.com








Hotel&spa Rus








from tour-shop.ru
















from indian-zhuk.narod.ru








hotel&spa Rodina
from hotsochi.ru








hotel&spa Sochi


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

congratulations!!!!!!!


----------



## ruso malo (Jan 27, 2007)

RomanB said:


> Несколько фоток, к сожалению качество не очень.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


....


----------



## Aslantepe (Jul 21, 2007)

I think Sochi is the warmest place in Russia.It has some mediterran touch.
Normally Russia is a very cold place.


----------



## dp.Maxime (Jun 3, 2009)

More panoramas of Sochi is here: Sochi's panoramas








More building of Sochi is here:
Architecture of Sochi


Stalin's Dacha:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful, very nice photos of Sochi  the city is great no doubt


----------



## GHSHermann (Jun 3, 2009)

From germanvlasov.com


----------



## GHSHermann (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## GHSHermann (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those photos by GHSHermann are very nice, awesome; the airport is the Sochi's international airport?


----------



## GHSHermann (Jun 3, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> Those photos by GHSHermann are very nice, awesome; the airport is the Sochi's international airport?


Thanks!
Yes, international!


----------



## GHSHermann (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## RomanB (Feb 5, 2007)

Wow! My old mobilemade pictures  Sochi is a really interesting place to visit.


----------

